# 600 Acres in Warren County



## gpigate (May 8, 2007)

Click below.  Is 600 acres in warren county.  Family type club.     Currently have 7 members need 2 more.  Dues are 625

http://www.huntclublisting.com/index.php?page=modules/search/detail&clubid=2

Any questions send me a PM or an email.


----------



## gpigate (May 25, 2007)

talked to some guys last weekend but as of right now we still have 2 spots open.


----------



## gpigate (Jun 4, 2007)

2 spots still open.  Family type club.  Electricity in camp


----------



## dutchman (Jun 4, 2007)

gpigate said:


> 2 spots still open.  Family type club.  Electricity in camp



Would you mind providing a definition for the term "family type club?" 

The last club I was in was one of those and they let wives hunt as if they were full dues paying members without paying anything, but wanted to charge a freind of mine for his soon to be 18 year old son.  

Just want to be certain before I inquire further.


----------



## gpigate (Jun 4, 2007)

Family style to us means that kids and wives are welcome.  Rowdy keg parties with firearms a blazing are not.  My father brother and I are in club.  2 other guys that are brothers are in the club.  My wife and 19 month old come sometimes.  Anyone over 18 would require a membership if they were hunting more than twice a year.  Otherwise they would be a guest for those 2 times.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 4, 2007)

gpigate said:


> Family style to us means that kids and wives are welcome.  Rowdy keg parties with firearms a blazing are not.  My father brother and I are in club.  2 other guys that are brothers are in the club.  My wife and 19 month old come sometimes.  Anyone over 18 would require a membership if they were hunting more than twice a year.  Otherwise they would be a guest for those 2 times.



Thank you. I will check out the link when I get home this evening. Can't do it from here...


----------



## gpigate (Jun 11, 2007)

still need 2 members.


----------



## gpigate (Jun 13, 2007)

aight guys, it is getting close to season and we prefer to have members locked up before it gets much closer.

this is a good club, we dont have a lot of rules, it is more of a common sense type club.  That doesn't mean you can get away with stuff that you shouldn't be doing, it just means that we are not going to hawk you like a 3 year old, we only have members that are responsible adults.

we need 2 good responsible members that love to hunt and like to hang out and share stories.  we cook just about every night.  you will always have someone in camp, this is not an opening weekend and leave club.  

The dues are actually 625 this year.  That is due to an increase on the lease from last year.  We do not make money on the club.  Dues = (lease + seed +electricity ) / #members


----------



## gpigate (Jun 27, 2007)

still need 2 members


----------



## gpigate (Jun 29, 2007)

btt


----------



## gpigate (Jul 8, 2007)

bump


----------



## gpigate (Jul 11, 2007)

ttt, still need 2


----------



## aaylworth (Jul 13, 2007)

Does your camp have water an d hogs?


----------



## gpigate (Jul 15, 2007)

we have a primitive water system.  aka A LOT of water on a stand that has a water pump to those who need it.  I personally use my holding tank but have hooked up in the past.  We keep a 55 gal drum in a truck that is loaded every week to replenish the water tank. So if you use your holding tank we can give you a refill without you pulling out. We could definitely arrange if need be though.

hogs, not so much, in the past 8 years, I havent seen one.  We have seen sign, but havent actually seen a hog.


----------



## gpigate (Jul 25, 2007)

still needing 2


----------



## gpigate (Aug 10, 2007)

bump... would take 3 members if it was a group or something.


----------



## gpigate (Aug 20, 2007)

bump.... still have openings.


----------



## gpigate (Sep 4, 2007)

we will be there this weekend if anyone wants to view the property.  We still have 2 openings.


----------



## gpigate (Sep 12, 2007)

bump


----------



## gpigate (Sep 25, 2007)

we still have an opening..... if you are looking for a club full of good fellas, without too many members, where you can kill a good number of deer and have a good shot at a quality buck, then send me a PM..................


----------



## gpigate (Oct 2, 2007)

will be there this weekend if anyone wants to view the property.


----------



## gpigate (Mar 4, 2008)

bump for the 2008 crowd.  We are only in need of 2 members this year.

Greg


----------



## gpigate (Mar 7, 2008)

btt


----------



## gpigate (Mar 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## gpigate (Mar 20, 2008)

we will be on the property 4/6 for a working weekend.  If anyone wants to come see the club and meet some of the members this would be a great time.  Just let me know and we will get you directions and all pertinent information.


----------



## gpigate (Mar 24, 2008)

bump.  showing property 4/5 and 4/6


----------



## gpigate (Mar 27, 2008)

ttt showing property next weekend.


----------



## gpigate (Apr 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## gpigate (May 5, 2008)

we still need 1 more member for the 08 season.


----------

